# Unconventional Mullet



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm one of those folks that pays dearly for overendulging in fried food. So when We collected a few Mullet Saturday, We all enjoyed the Mullet a couple of ways Smoked and Fried.............Yum

I brought home a few filets and tried somthing different........We nearly always bake our seafood in a Foil poutcheither inthe oven or on the grille.

Decided to give the Mullet filets the same treatment, and they turned out GREAT!!!!

I Placed thefilets on sheet of foil and give a shot of Fake Butter and a generious sprinkle of Lemon Pepper seasoning and a good squeeze of fresh lemon from Mom's Lemon tree.










Fold foil so as to make a well sealed Foil poutch...........










Throw the poutch on the Grille along with some Boudin in case the Mullet thing does not work out.....................










In about fifteen or twenty minutes, flip the Boudin and leave the foil poutch alone...........

Then about ten minutes later ( about 30 / 35 mins total ).................Bring everything inside and take a look inside the foil poutch and decide which You are gonna eat tonight????????????










Tough decision from the looks of the Mullet (ended up eating all of the mullet and wraping up most of the Boudin )










Seriously, This turned out Great.....................I'll definitly be doing this again. ( FYI: not sure if this helped, but I soaked the filets in 2 % milk for about half an hour while the coals were getting ready because I have been told that mullet tastes "strong" if not fried. Didn't notice anything unpleasnt...............................)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks great! I bet the Mullet was moist. A little Boudin never hurt anyone, sounds like a pretty good meal! Makes me crave some fresh fish!


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Also, a little wine in the pouch goes over very well. My wife loves it and she doesn't even drink wine! White of course! Go figure!


----------

